# Passeio á Caparica e afins - 08-03-11



## AndréFrade (8 Mar 2011 às 22:14)

Belo passeio pela Costa da caparica e afins..

Sem dúvida, um belo passeio, a temperatura rondava os 11ºC e a chuva estava quase sempre a cair, nem que fosse em forma de chuvisco.






















Aqui, na vinda para casa, um belo negro para Lisboa, até metia medo











Foi um belo passeio.

Espero que tenham gostado


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Mar 2011 às 22:22)

Um belo passeio pela costa, especialmente em dias de instabilidade. Pena que quando vou de férias a instabilidade está toda no Alentejo e apenas vejo... a instabilidade para lá


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Mar 2011 às 22:23)

SpiderVV disse:


> Um belo passeio pela costa, especialmente em dias de instabilidade. Pena que quando vou de férias a instabilidade está toda no Alentejo e apenas vejo... a instabilidade para lá



Bom bom, era ter a sorte de ver raios 

Mas já foi bom assim 

Pode ser de uma próxima


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Mar 2011 às 22:53)

Edição feita pelo Tornado, muito obrigado Tornado. Parabéns pela edição das fotos


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Mar 2011 às 00:48)

É um bom passeio, bem agradável. Mas prefiro as Serras. hehehe

As fotos estão boas!!


----------



## Norther (9 Mar 2011 às 10:06)

A olhar para as fotos fiquei com saudades de passear a beira mar, vou poucas vezes a praia por ano, gosto mais aqui da montanha mas adoro ver o Mar. boas fotos abraso


----------

